# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  اختبر لغتك الانجليزية في دقيقتين

## الوسادة

:36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]: 

السلام عليكم
اثناء تصفحي بعض مواقع الانترنت شدني هذا الموقع الرائع الذي يتم فيه اختبار مدى تمكنك من اللغة الانجليزية و بدون عناء و تحميل ادخلوا وشوفو مستواكم بالانجليزية كيف
مع تمنياتي لكم بالفائدة
الاختبار على الرابط


http://www.manythings.org/fq/1/9998.html


هذا احد النماذج
مع العلم انك تستطيع اختيار نوع الاختبار او نوع النموذج على الرابط


http://www.manythings.org/fq/index.html


خلونا نشوف مستواكم 

لا تنسو تضعو الردود بالنتيجه تبعكم 


منقول للفائده

----------


## طوق الياسمين

91%

مشكورة الوسادة  :Eh S(17):

----------


## الوسادة

ي*ااااااااااااااااي شو شطورة يا ملامح 

بهنيكييييييييييييي*
 :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]96%

مش معقول هدّول انا 96 !!

 :36 1 25[1]: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله ئول و غير هدوئة 

من هون لهون 

لا مسدئتك اصلا مش عارفة وين راحة الأربع علامات وين آه*

----------


## alialhammoud

مشكورة وموفقة بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ahmed sameeh

:SnipeR (74): ujhnijiojol

----------


## ola rami

:36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## ola rami

:Red Sparkle Question:

----------


## ola rami

:SnipeR (29):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (12):

----------


## ola rami

:36 2 44[1]:  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## ola rami

:Thinker2:  :SnipeR (92):  :030105 EmP6 Prv:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## alaa hamad

thaaaaaaaaaanx soo much 4 everything :Cgiving:

----------


## alaa hamad

jad shi bejaaaaaaaaanen 2llah y36eeeekom 2lf 3afyeh ya rab o 2llah ey2drkom 3la f3l el aktr ya rab >>> :Cgiving:

----------

